
Adding Graphene Is the Key to Prolonging the Life of Roads - Pamar
https://wonderfulengineering.com/adding-graphene-can-prolong-life-roads/
======
Pamar
I am submitting this because in Italy we just got the news that the product
has been succesfully tested on an actual road in Rome. Unfortunately all the
more specific news about these were either ad pieces, in Italian or both,
like: [https://grapheneindustry.org.au/2018/09/road-surface-
experim...](https://grapheneindustry.org.au/2018/09/road-surface-experiment-
graphene/) or [https://www.romadailynews.it/politica/roma-ardeatina-
strada-...](https://www.romadailynews.it/politica/roma-ardeatina-strada-al-
mondo-realizzata-grafene-0365315/)

